# Going on vacation



## TJX03 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey all, I'm going on vacation for 2 weeks and I want to know what to do with my tank. I don't like the idea of having someone come over to feed the fish while im not there. I was looking at automatic fish feeders but I don't know how reliable they are.

Also, I have a wet/dry filter and I'm worried that the water level will get too low due to evaporation in those 2 weeks and it will stop pumping.

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

what i did was i went to walmart and bought those zip lock bags the really small ones ment to hold spare buttons and stuff (crack packs lol) and pre-measure the food amount in those bags. have them feed only the amount in the bag. have a few 5g bucket full of water and a pump to pump the water into the sump and tell them to check the level everytime they feed the fish. if possible ask them to do water change


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

What kind of fish? Can you measure the evaporation in one week and extrapolate the results?


----------



## TJX03 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just changed the water yesterday, and I let more water in the sump, so I'm going to see how long it takes to evaporate.

JD- Thanks for your input, but I really don't want anyone in my house while I'm not there.

I've read on multiple websites that fish can go about 2 weeks without feeding. Is that true?

By the way, I got 6 mbunas


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Fish can go longer than 2 weeks. The problem isn't the feeding when you're gone but the water quality


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would go ahead and get an auto feeder. Do a large water change just before you leave. If you have one, put a bubbler in to agitate more surface area. Or stay home.


----------



## TJX03 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not really concerned about water quality, because my wet/dry does a great job. I've gone 2 weeks between water changes and my numbers are still good. My main concern is the food and the fact that water evaporates from the sump and I'm afraid that the sump will run dry.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

get a sheet of plastic/glass to cover the sump the best you can if thats what youre worry about. fish dont eat everyday in the wilds


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Auto feeders can fail, worst case scenario is they dump in too much (or all) food. If you have fry that would be your only choice. If you have adults, I'd let them go the two weeks without food.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Everything can fail. Your heater, your pump. You feed your fish every day. Making them go 14 days is just cruel.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

do you think fish in the wild eats at a certain time every day?


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

No, and they don't live in little glass cages either.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

exactly so if youre already putting them in a cage not feeding them for 2 weeks will be fine. after all theyre just fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I would not do it because they are _just fish_. But they can hold for 28 days or more without eating, and that is unlikely to kill them. However, a food dump in the tank IS likely to kill them due to pollution. And I think the auto feeders are less reliable than heaters or filters.

Heaters we have 2 so one fail should not kill anyone. Filters we have 2 so one fail should not kill anyone.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well paranoia will cost ya. Advice, take some leave some. Have a nice vacation. Aloha


----------



## TJX03 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've read too many bad reviews about auto fish feeders. If they can go for 2 weeks, then it's all good. I'm not worried about the heaters since I'm in Fl. and the AC will be set at 85 while I'm not there.

As stated before, my main worry now is the sump running low on water.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

You could put some lettuce or cut up cucumber or Zucchini in the tank. It would take them awhile to eat the fresh vegies


----------



## TJX03 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, and then it will drift and block my overflow! LOL


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Lets try this for the 5th time...

Don't worry about your fish not eating they wont starve. Them starving will be the last of your worries.

If youre scare the sump wont have enough water put extra before you leave and cut a sheet to fit over it to help with evaporation. All you can do... DONT FEED THE FREAKIN FISH. You will only worsen your water quality....


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes you have to anchor the vegies. Something as simple as putting a fork in a cuke or zuke and letting it sink.


----------



## TJX03 (Dec 7, 2011)

jd lover said:


> Lets try this for the 5th time...
> 
> Don't worry about your fish not eating they wont starve. Them starving will be the last of your worries.
> 
> If youre scare the sump wont have enough water put extra before you leave and cut a sheet to fit over it to help with evaporation. All you can do... DONT FEED THE FREAKIN FISH. You will only worsen your water quality....


I know......... I already said that I'm not worried about the fish eating. As far as the sump, I'm gonna try covering up the top with some plastic wrap to see if that helps.

I'm also looking into an automatic top off, but I don't think I'll have enough time to fab one up before I leave


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Pick up a few sponge filters. Let them seed. Turn off the sump while you're gone and just run the sponge filters


----------

